# Pheasant release 2015



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I can find info on 2014 fine but was wondering if there was going to be releases again this year like last.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure they will do something very similar (numbers and locations) to what they did last year and release the information a couple weeks before the hunt starts.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I looked myself and couldn't find any info either, I called and they gave me the number to the areas officer but he has not answered my calls.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Think it's a tinch early- I certainly hope they don't post times/dates 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

The youth hunt is tomorrow. I'm hoping they release a few for the kids.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

As they should- from some spots I have hunted sharptails in Idaho this year- it looks like they did a pretty good release of pheasants for their youth hunt.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packfish said:


> As they should- from some spots I have hunted sharptails in Idaho this year- it looks like they did a pretty good release of pheasants for their youth hunt.


Same...I came to one field recently that had more then a dozen pheasants sitting in a group out in the open....that sat there and watched me walk by.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

About 850 before Oct 10th
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1734-youth-get-first-crack-at-pheasants-2015.html


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Not in the 3 WMAs we visited today.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

We found 2 my daughter with this one and my nephew bagged the other.


----------

